# Tried smoked mac and cheese.



## chargrilled (May 4, 2008)

Turned out really really good.  Heres the vittles

2 cu elbow mac
3/4 # Velveeta
1/4 cu habanero cheese
1/4 cu marbled jack
1/2 cu onion
1/4-1/2 cu green pepper
We crumbled in a couple pieces of bacon I smoked last weekend and a hamburger from last night.
Smoked in alder wood as I didnt know how hickory would react with the pasta, didnt want strong smoke.

Sauteed onion and GP in butter, added Tbs of flour and cu of milk to make a "gravy".  When that thickened up we added the cheese and meat.  Stir and transfer to a smoking pan.  Into the smoke for a couple of hrs. I stirred 1/2 way through and foiled after hour and a half.

Turned out fantastic!  Best we have done so far.  The bacon and smoke flavor was great but the best was that little wisp of heat at the end from the habanero cheese!!  I had to freeze some of this for future smokes.

Attachment 9183

yea I know, yard needed alittle attention, that came after lunch!!!

Attachment 9182

can't wait for todays Q, I will post that after this.

Have a good un.


----------



## chargrilled (May 4, 2008)

Texas, 

Not heavy, I let the top get exposed for like 40min and stirred it so expose some "new" pasta to more smoke.  It was light smoky flavor, but you could tell it had been in the smoke.  The whole house smelled like it.  

Or I guess that could have been me??


----------



## pineywoods (May 4, 2008)

looks good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 nice job


----------



## fatback joe (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, man, smoked mac & cheese is good stuff.

Never tried it with the hab cheese......might have to give that a whirl.  Sounds great.


----------



## waysideranch (May 4, 2008)

Nice looking smoke.  Great looking mac.


----------



## bertjo44 (May 6, 2008)

Nice. The habenero cheese sounds awsome. I actually appreciate the velveeta also. Mac & cheese is one of the few things my wife makes homemade and I finally got her to start adding a little velveeta just to get that nice cheese coverage on all the pasta. Mmmmmmmm.


----------

